
EV company is using AI and 3D printing to add lightness - Kaibeezy
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/01/this-ev-company-is-using-ai-and-3d-printing-to-add-lightness/
======
Kaibeezy
Worth a flick through the photos. The pink paint really emphasizes the biomech
vibe.

If you’re not familiar with the “lightness” reference, it’s from Colin Chapman
of Lotus - [https://www.lotuscars.com/en-JP/lotus-
philosophy](https://www.lotuscars.com/en-JP/lotus-philosophy)

“I fart in your general direction,” is _Graham_ Chapman.

